# Attn wasatch elk,moose,deer hunters



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a cabin i am willing to rent out for your up and coming hunts. The property sits on currant creek mountain with 10 acres of private property and acees to some great country dont rent a motel in surronding towns or rent an expensive rv . Camp on the actual unit you are going to be hunting miles and miles of atv roads and great deer elk and moose country. I am asking 250$ a week 


brian (801)719-4418


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

here are some trail cam bulls from early/mid july


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

For those of you who are lucky enough to have your cards getting hit. I am going to be renting my cabin out for scouting or hunting trips again this year. Hunts booked fast last year. Cal if interested or p.m


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Another pic of the cabin . A few hunts still available


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

How many does it sleep comfortably, running water or showers, cooking inside or out, how far from the lake?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

It sleeps 6-8 comfortably. You can cook inside it is about a 20 minute atv ride from the lake 30 via truck.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Any running water and what dates do you have available the first 2 weeks of October?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry the 1st 2 weeks of the elk hunt are booked I will let you know if anything changes.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Hmm, might be interested in some late fall fishing up there, let me know what dates you have open before access to the cabin becomes limited.


----------

